# Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?



## donlotis (7. März 2013)

Moin,

hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen geflochtenen Schnur "Giga-Tec" von Gigafish und fischt sie schon eine Weile?
Dann würden mich Eure Erfahrungen interessieren. Ist sie (noch) besser als die 'normale' Powerline?

Gruß Don


----------



## donlotis (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Gibt es noch keinen der die Schnur fischt?
Ich habe sie mir nun bestellt, die Lieferung ist heute angekommen. Nach dem ersten Begrabbeln macht sie einen schön geschmeidigen Eindruck.
Ende März kommt dann mein erster Praxisbericht, nachdem ich mit einer dänischen MeFo einmal die angegebene Tragkraft ausgetestet habe. 

Gruß Don


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Naja, dafür sind erprobte "low budget" Schnüre wie TufLine XP oder Power Pro einfach zu günstig.

Und wenn ich in der Beschreibung folgendes lese



> *Durchmessser 0.13mm -  13.3 KG Tragkraft*


weiß ich schon Bescheid #d 
Da hat wohl jemand beim Durchmesser die 1 und die 2 verwechselt |supergri


----------



## nureinangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Kann hier nur was zu der Giga Pro sagen, die Giga-Tec hab ich nicht gekauft da sie mir noch zu neu war.

Aber bei der Giga Pro kann ich soweit sagen das die Durchmesser übereinstimmten, selbst überprüft mit einem Präzisionmessgerät.

Das einzige was ich bei der Schnur aussetzen konnte ist das sie die Färbung verliert, aber das tun so ziemlich alle geflochtenen die ich bisher hatte.

Würde mich auch über Erfahrungberichte über die neue GigaTec freuen, zumal sie ja sinkend sein soll!
Könntest sie ja bestellen und testen, hast ja 30-Tage Zeit um zu entscheiden ob du sie letzten Endes nutzt oder nicht, ansonsten schickst du sie zurück.


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Kann nur soviel sagen:

Habe rund 150m von dem "0,10 oder 0,13" Abschleppseil im
Schrank liege, ist in meinen Augen durchaus auf Großdorsch
in Norge zu gebrauchen.#6
Als Abschleppseil bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Wobei die 
Schnur absolut keinen schlechten Eindruck macht, nur die
angegebenen Werte sind eine Unverschämtheit. Werde mir
vermutlich aus dem Garn eine Hängematte knüpfen.|evil:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Aber bei der Giga Pro kann ich soweit sagen das die Durchmesser übereinstimmten, *selbst überprüft mit einem Präzisionmessgerät.*



Das die Schnur schlecht ist, sage ich nicht. 
Aber die Durchmesserangaben und Tragkräfte passen nunmal nicht zusammen, egal wie schön man es sich redet. 
Und das kann jeder mit entsprechenden optischen Messgeräten nachmessen. Dazu zählen "Präzisionsmessgeräte" wir ne Messschraube leider nicht dazu.

Ich sag nur "*Giga Pro: 0.10mm Tragkraft: 13.1 KG*", wer's glaubt oder glauben will #q

Edit: War grad am tippen, aber Danke Jürgen das du es bestätigst


----------



## jkc (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Hi, ich kenne die Schnur selber noch nicht. Im Wallerforum wird die in den höheren Durchmessern >0,4mm aber grade in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und die Durchmesserangaben sollen sehr stimmig sein, Bzw. geht von der Giga-Tec z.T. deutlich mehr auf die Rollen, als andere Schnüre mit gleicher Durchmesserangabe. 

Grüße JK


----------



## nureinangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

War ein geeichtes Mitutoyo Digimatic, weiß jetzt nicht warum ich den Werten nicht glauben sollte.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Weil das Digimatic nur das Messinterface ist und nichts über das verwendete Messgerät aussagt. Wie gesagt, optisches Messgerät ist Maß der Dinge, mechanisch kannst du bei sowas vergessen.


----------



## nureinangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Weil das Digimatic nur das Messinterface ist und nichts über das verwendete Messgerät aussagt. Wie gesagt, optisches Messgerät ist Maß der Dinge, mechanisch kannst du bei sowas vergessen.



Auf optische Messgeräte hätte ich jetzt auf die schnelle keinen Zugriff, zumindest nicht zu solchen für die ich meine Hände ins Feuer legen würde 
Möglicherweise krieg ich es im Laufe der Woche hin.

Nur um mir eventuell Zeit zu sparen, hast du es selbst überprüft oder woher rührt diese absolute Gewissheit?
Zumal das Vermessen solcher geflochtenen immer relativ schwer ist.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Ganz ehrlich, die Gigapro nie vermessen. 
Aber andere Schnüre um ein ungefähres Verhältnis zwischen Durchmesser und Tragkraft zu erkennen. Und da passen diese Angaben leider ganz und garnicht dazu.
Als groben Anhaltspunkt kann man sagen, halber Durchmesser mal 100 = max. Tragkraft in kg.

Wird dir aber auch jeder andere bestätigen der sich mal damit auseinander gesetzt hat. 
Und das die Jungs ein neues Material erfunden haben das die bisherigen physikalischen Eigenschaften ausser Kraft setzt, glaube ich auch nicht.

Hat aber wie gesagt nichts damit zu tun ob die Schnur gut oder schlecht ist, lediglich die sehr geschönten Angaben (und die Leute die es glauben) nerven halt etwas.


----------



## nureinangler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

hehe, die physikalischen Gesetze außer Kraft setzen, nein keinesfalls hab ich nie gesagt.

Die Tragkraft hab ich auch nicht überprüft, könnte ja durchaus sein, das bei der Tragkraft geschummelt wurde, keine Ahnung 

Ist mir eigentlich auch egal, ich zähle mich selbst nicht zu denen die 0.02mm Schnur verwenden um sicher zu gehen das der Fisch auch nichts sieht.
Zumal ich zumindest bei Raubfischen der Meinung bin das das nichts zur Sache tut.
Wenn man einem Fisch lange genug reizt wird dieser am Ende auch zuschnappen, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Bin aber auch kein Friedfischangler, von daher will ich nicht verallgemeinern #t
Doch am Ende zählen für mich Eigenschaften wie Wurfweite, Abriebfestigkeit, Langlebigkeit mehr wie Sichtbarkeit und Tragkraft.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## donlotis (7. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Ich habe jetzt Ende März die Giga-Tec Schnur getestet (in 0.13mm). Leider konnte ich aufgrund der Temperaturen keine Mefo zum Anbeißen verleiten können, der absolut komplette Test steht also noch aus. Teilweise waren die Uferbereiche noch zugefroren oder 10m von angespültem Eisplatten bedeckt.

Die Schnur hat mir trotz fehlendem Fischkontakt sehr gut gefallen: Von Anfang an schön geschmeidige Schnur, läßt sich gut knoten und der Koten hält sehr sicher.
Besonders gefallen haben mir die Wurfeigenschaften, die Schnur rauscht fast lautlos durch die Ringe/von der Rolle, wirklich sehr schön!
Jetzt fehlt, wie gesagt noch Fischkontakt, und natürlich der Langzeittest. Aber da bin ich zuversichtlich, denn auch nach einer Woche intensivem Mefo-Angeln sind noch keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen zu erkennen.
War also ein guter Kauf von mir und kann sie weiterempfehlen. |rolleyes

Gruß Don


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Tja, bleibt immer noch die Frage wie dick sie denn ist.


----------



## antonio (8. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

mindestens doppelt so dick.

antonio


----------



## donlotis (8. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



antonio schrieb:


> mindestens doppelt so dick.
> 
> antonio



Absoluter Blödsinn, ich kann wohl eine 0.13 von einer 0.26 Schnur unterscheiden! ;+
Der Durchmesser kommt in etwa schon hin, die 0.13 ist topp.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn, ich kann wohl eine 0.13 von einer 0.26 Schnur unterscheiden! ;+
> *Der Durchmesser kommt in etwa schon hin, die 0.13 ist topp.*





Wovon träumst du in der Nacht? |supergri


----------



## hecq (8. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Wovon träumst du in der Nacht? |supergri


 
Frag ich mich gerade auch. |clown:

z.B. ist die Powerline doppelt so dick wie angegeben. Ich unterstelle das einfach mal auch bei der 'Giga-Tec' - ohne schlechtes Gewissen.. |bla:


----------



## donlotis (9. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



hecq schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle das einfach mal auch bei der 'Giga-Tec' - ohne schlechtes Gewissen.. |bla:



Aber mit zugegebenen Unwissen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



antonio schrieb:


> mindestens doppelt so dick.
> 
> antonio


 
Das kann man natürlich mal so als gefühltes Wissen hier verkünden. Ohne den Beweis antreten zu müssen ist das ja auch einfach.

Ich war voriges Jahr dabei, als jemand aus Spass mal diverse Schnüre bzgl. Durchmesser nachgemessen hat. Meine geliebte Daiwa Infinity 0,36 mm kam da auf 0,41 *und die 0,13 mm Powerline auf 0,17.* Die einzigen Schüre, die haargenau den angegebenen Durchmesser hatten, waren die STROFT.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Mechanisch - sprich mit ner Micrometerschraube lassen sich Gefechtschnüre so gut wie nicht messen, da die Messschraube das Geflecht staucht... 

Ich kann nur jedem Raten die Geflechtschnüre nicht nach Diameter zu kaufen, sondern noch eher nach Tragkraft.... aber in D ist meist beides gelogen...


----------



## Franky D (9. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mechanisch - sprich mit ner Micrometerschraube lassen sich Gefechtschnüre so gut wie nicht messen, da die Messschraube das Geflecht staucht...
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem Raten die Geflechtschnüre nicht nach Diameter zu kaufen, sondern noch eher nach Tragkraft.... aber in D ist meist beides gelogen...


 
so schauts aus aber das thema wurde hier schon zum gefühlten hundertstenmal diskutiert wenn dann lässt sich nach der tragkraft gehen und da müssen auch toleranzen miteingerechnet werden


----------



## Lenzibald (12. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Servus.
Also ich bin ja schon länger auf der Suche nach einer guten geflochtenen bei der auch der Preis passt, darum habe ich mal bei der Firma Gigafish nachgefragt ob ich eine paar Schnurproben bekommen könnte. Was soll ich sagen die erste Firma die mir einige Proben zugeschikt hat. Vom Gefühl hermus ich sagen das die neue Giga Tec seht gut ist von der Tragkraft gemessen mit Digitalwaage und vom Durchmesser ist auch relativ nahe an der Angabe vom Hersteller die 0,13er dürfte sich um die 0,20ig bewegen. Ok ist auch net ganz in Ordnung nur wenn ich bedenke das ich mir schon 0,20iger Geflecht gekauft habe das dann ein 0,30iger war und nicht die Tragkraft von der Gigatec schaffte bin ich mit der Giga Schnur recht zufrieden. Wird mit Sicherheit die nächste Schnur sein die auf meine Rollen kommt. Wie gesagt sind meine Persönlichen eindrücke von der Gigafish Schnur.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## wrdaniel (12. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Da die Kunden immer nach einer möglichst dünnen Schnur mit möglichst hoher Tragkraft suchen, lohnt es sich im Grunde für einzelne Hersteller nicht, korrekte Angaben zu machen. Ihre Produkte werden dann einfach nicht gekauft.

Selbst Stroft gibt an, daß sie ihre Mono Schnüre 0.02 mm dicker produzieren als auf der Packung angegeben. Bei Stroft ist also eine 0.12er Mono immer einer 0.14er usw.

Im Zweifelsfall gilt immer, wenn zwei Schnüre etwa gleich viel tragen, sind sie auch gleich dick.


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit neuer geflochtener 'Giga-Tec'?*

Ja die von Gigafish sind echt nett, die grüne 14 kg Powerline is meine erste Wahl bei in Deutschland verkauften Schnüren.
Versand günstig. Kleiner feiner Shop.


----------

